# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Chiêm ngưỡng những hình ảnh đẹp về Vạn Lý Trường Thành - Trung Quốc

## yeuhanoi

Một đoạn vạn lý trường thành


bức tượng vạn lý trường thành


đi thăm vạn lý trường thành


đoạn mới vạn lý trường thành


và cùng chiêm ngưỡng mô hình giấy vạn lý trường thành

vạn lý trường thành nhìn từ trên cao










vẻ đẹp có một không hai của vạn lý trường thành


vạn lý trường thành như một con rồng chạy ngang qua những ngọn núi cao


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

